# New Jeep owner (1990 Wrangler) with "Plow Package" Questions.



## HarleyDave (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi,

Sorry for my ignorance here, but I just bought a used 1990 jeep wrangler. It is an automatic, and I stumbled across this site (Very Nice!) wondering, in a casual sort of way, how much work it would take to start plowing safely. I'm guessing some work may be needed since most vehicles come with a "Plow Package" straight from the dealer. 

All I'm looking to do, is plow my 50 foot paved drive way, and possibly one neighbors drive way. The location is northern NJ, and its not a problem for me to start up the jeep, plow the first 3 to 5 inches of snow, then hours later, start it up again after the next 3 to 5 inches of snow, and so on. I don't HAVE to have a machine that will plow 12+ inches of snow all in one shot. Currently that every hour approach is how I shovel it by hand. Every hour or so during the night I run outside with the shovel and hammer it out (awesome calorie burn!). I also buy steaks and corona before the "big storm" moves in, and I BBQ the steaks, in total darkness. Its a strange ritual I agree, but very cool in a sort of Anglo Saxon beer consuming barbarian way. I digress.

My question is directed more towards: 

1. Whats the smallest practical plow for the wrangler and the light duty snow plowing?

2. Does the stock 1990 jeep really need any suspension , transmission, power steering, or frame upgrades/modifications in order to do such light duty plowing? 

If its going to be a huge project, I might pass on the idea. I'm assuming that its safe to plow a short driveway in first gear, or even leaving the shifter in "Drive?"

I appreciate everyone's time. There aren't alot of places where you can find basic information, especially geared to do it yourself inclined people. I cant wait for the next nor easter beer-bbq........wesport


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

HarleyDave;599670 said:


> 1. Whats the smallest practical plow for the wrangler and the light duty snow plowing?
> 
> Nothing narrower than 6'6", Western, Fisher, Snoway, Blizzard all make plows to fit the jeep.
> 
> ...


And jeeps are great for driveways.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Crash935

got it right


----------



## HarleyDave (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow thank you. I think it may be plow time!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

check out meyer driveline series in case you might wanna do more driveways


----------

